# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  Taking antibiotics while on a cycle hurt your gains?

## msoneshot

Somebody told me that if you take antibiotics while on a cycle the antibiotics flush the steroids out of your system I'm not sure if I believe this. I figured someone on here's got to know I've got a sinus infection and went to the doctor yesterday and got a sinus cocktail and a methylprednisolone dospack which are both steroids. The doctor also gave me an antibiotic to take he told me I didn't have to take it give it a few days if I felt like I needed take it. Someone else told me is not good to take antibiotics while a cycle but I don't remember what they said. So is there any thing antibiotics can do to hinder your gains?

----------


## johnnybigguns

I do beleive those steroids will be corticosteroids which are not anabolic .
I'm pretty sure antibotics won't flush your system out.
I'm not sure if they will hinder gains at all though

----------


## Bossman

I took antibiotics for an injection infection and noticed no adverse affect whatsoever. I dont think there will be any loss of gains. 

Maybe someone with more medical/science knowledge will chime in.

----------


## Thunder Monkey

Antibiotics will not hinder your gains, unless you catch a bad cold I supposd. AAS that we talk about here are hormones that also reduce your bodies immune system. So on cycle, there is a greater chance of getting sick.

Prednisone is a hormone (all steroids are hormones, birth control pills are hormones so they could be called a steroid ) but it is catabolic, anyway the doc gave you this to reduce the inflammation in your sinuses. I would take the antibiotic and the Prednisone and stay on cycle don't sweat it.

The dosage is so small and for only a few days, the catabolic effects will be extremely minimal. Whats the dose on the Prednisone, 10mg 20mg?

TM

----------


## msoneshot

> Antibiotics will not hinder your gains, unless you catch a bad cold I supposd. AAS that we talk about here are hormones that also reduce your bodies immune system. So on cycle, there is a greater chance of getting sick.
> 
> Prednisone is a hormone (all steroids are hormones, birth control pills are hormones so they could be called a steroid ) but it is catabolic, anyway the doc gave you this to reduce the inflammation in your sinuses. I would take the antibiotic and the Prednisone and stay on cycle don't sweat it.
> 
> The dosage is so small and for only a few days, the catabolic effects will be extremely minimal. Whats the dose on the Prednisone, 10mg 20mg?
> 
> TM


Sorry I didn't get back to you sooner have been out of town for a couple of days.

It's a 4mg multidose pack you take 5 the first day,4 the second day,3 ,2,1

It's the same thing that they give me any time I get tendinitis real bad. Which is a good thing because I started to get a bad case of it in both elbows from lifting really heavy the last few weeks it wiped out two problems at once.

----------


## Thunder Monkey

Right they started you at 20mg which is normal, then you cycle down. This will have almost a null effect on your cycle, don't sweat it. But you asked a good question.

Yes the Prednisone will give you some relief to your elbows if they are inflammed as well. I don't know how bad your elbows are. Cortisone is the best to cure that, however, its a double edge sword. Cortisone can weaken your tendons. If you were an average guy and played sports here and there for fun, its great. But to be lifting weights like we do, rest and some good stretching therapy is the best.

----------


## Dinosaur

this quetion reminds me of people who take flu shots and hear the same myth that the shot will interfere with their gear.

----------


## J431S

> Somebody told me that if you take antibiotics while on a cycle the antibiotics flush the steroids out of your system I'm not sure if I believe this. I figured someone on here's got to know I've got a sinus infection and went to the doctor yesterday and got a sinus cocktail and a methylprednisolone dospack which are both steroids. The doctor also gave me an antibiotic to take he told me I didn't have to take it give it a few days if I felt like I needed take it. Someone else told me is not good to take antibiotics while a cycle but I don't remember what they said. So is there any thing antibiotics can do to hinder your gains?


I'm not a pharmacist but my logic dictate this is purely a blunt misunderstanding of sort. i don't believe antibiotic can effect gains whether u are on cycle or not. Its purpose is to fight bacterial and viral infection to some degree. I suggest used your brain more over such kinds misconceptions and go with logic, dude.

----------

